# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Los embalses de Gipuzkoa, casi llenos pese al déficit de lluvia de primavera

## JMTrigos

Artículo de El Diario Vasco 9-7-2015
http://www.diariovasco.com/gipuzkoa/...507090701.html

*Las abundantes precipitaciones del primer trimestre hacen que el territorio tenga garantizado el suministro por un largo periodo*

Las reservas de agua de Gipuzkoa se hallan a un nivel excelente. El abastecimiento está garantizado por un largo periodo de tiempo. Y ello a pesar de que la primavera no ha sido especialmente húmeda; más bien lo contrario. Las precipitaciones caídas en abril, mayo y junio han sido inferiores a los registros medios. En la presa del Añarbe ha llovido un 18% menos de lo normal. A pesar de ello, el embalse que abastece a la comarca de San Sebastián se encuentra casi al 80% de su capacidad. Las restantes infraestructuras hídricas del territorio rozan el lleno.

El invierno fue extremadamente húmedo en Gipuzkoa y, gracias a ello, los embalses están hoy prácticamente llenos. Solo en el observatorio de Igeldo cayeron en el primer trimestre 685 litros, casi la mitad de la precipitación de todo un año. En Hondarribia, por su parte, se recogieron en el mismo periodo 603 litros. Los registros fueron espectaculares en el Añarbe, donde se midieron 1.078 litros, un 85% más que la media. Del total de agua, 545 litros precipitaron sólo en febrero.

Pero tras aquel inicio de año, le ha seguido un segundo trimestre algo más rácano en cuanto a lluvias. En el Añarbe, según datos facilitados por la mancomunidad, el periodo comprendido entre abril y junio ha sido «bastante más seco» y «únicamente» se han recogido 397 litros, casi un tercio de lo que cayó el primer trimestre, un 18% por debajo de lo habitual. «Abril y mayo han sido, por tanto, meses secos y aunque junio se ha recuperado, cabe mencionar que una buena parte de la lluvia registrada, 50 de los 129 litros, cayó en un único día, el 16», recuerdan desde Aguas del Añarbe.

No obstante, pese a este periodo más seco, la presa se encuentra al 79% de su capacidad, algo por debajo de la media en este momento del año, que es del 85%, y «claramente» por debajo que hace un año. Entonces se hallaba al 90%.

*Poca lluvia en Igeldo*

El segundo trimestre ha sido asimismo escaso en precipitaciones en los observatorios de Igeldo y Hondarribia. En el primero de ellos, en primavera se recogieron 236 litros cuando la media es de 344. Por lo tanto, el déficit de lluvia es del 32%.

En Hondarribia, de abril a junio han caído 317 litros y la media es de 367, de forma que la precipitación ha sido un 14% inferior a la que cabía esperar. En este observatorio destacan los 96 litros recogidos solo el 26 de abril. La tromba causó algunas inundaciones en Gipuzkoa.

A la vista estos registros, las intensas lluvias del primer tramo del año son en buena media las responsables del actual buen nivel que presentan los embalses del territorio.

La presa de Ibiur, que abastece a Tolosaldea, permanece al 91,2% de su capacidad y la de Arriaran, en el Alto Oria, se encuentra al 88% de su capacidad, siete puntos por encima del registro del pasado año. En esta misma comarca, Lareo se halla al 94%. Ambos embalses abastecen a una población de 38.000 personas. Por su parte, Barrendiola no puede ofrecer mejor aspecto, ya que se encuentra al 99% de su capacidad.

La presa de Aixola, que abastece a la zona de Eibar, se halla también al 99,6%, con lo que sus 27.500 habitantes tampoco tendrán a medio plazo problemas de abastecimiento. La de Urkulu, en el Alto Deba, de la que se nutren Eskoriatza, Aretxabaleta, Arrasate, Oñati, Bergara, Elgeta, Soraluze y Antzuola -en total 65.000 habitantes- permanece al 91% de su capacidad.

Las reservas de agua para el Medio y Bajo Urola están asimismo a un buen nivel. El embalse de Ibai Eder está al 84,9%. En la comarca del Bidasoa, la presa de Endara-San Antón que suministra a Irun y Hondarribia mantiene sus reservas intactas.

----------

Jonasino (10-jul-2015)

----------

